# How can I store some of the big stuff safely?



## dencol (Jul 18, 2007)

Now that I’ve had a few months using my van, I am starting to ‘fine tune’ where everything goes, or more to the point trying to remember where I have put the stuff in the first place.
Up to now I have carried an awning, poles and two folding chairs on the floor at the back of the van but I keep getting a mental picture of the advert where the child in the back of the car headbuts the driver and a picture of the poles etc shooting forward in an accident.
I was wondering where people store things like this or if they can suggest ways of tying them down? :?: 
They will unfortunately not fit the overcab locker and I was trying to keep the weight low-down. I did try putting them in the toilet compartment but they can only fit standing up (one replacement lock later taken out again)  . I cannot use a top box no space and disability stops me climbing to the roof?
Oh by the way I have an auto sleeper Dorset based on a Peugeot boxer M.W.B.
Any advice gratefully received 

Colin


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Colin,

Have you or can you fit a bike rack to one of the rear doors? (Fiamma make special racks for panel vans) If so you could probably source a storage box which you could fix in the L-shaped angle of the lowered bike rack.

I've seen these around, hopefully someone will know of a supplier

http://www.agentfiamma.co.uk/


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

You are right to be concerned.

When we go away with our dogs and without our trailer the only space left is the shower compartment so what use are fold flat zip up bags that you get from markets and pound shops. They are made of woven plastic and come in various sizes some without zips. 

What we do is either don't put anything in the compartment or fill it up completely (with every thing in these bags, so that nothing can move. For poles Doreen padded the original tent pole bag. 

The other place we have, that you probably don't, is the rear doors see photo, there is an amazing amount of stuff there.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Dare I say it - head down - oh well ok I will.....

Don't take it, if you can't find somewhere safe, leave it behind, or get a larger van....

Simple really.....

Things lying around loose are dangerous as you yourself have said. Do you really need it all, can you get a smaller one...

Sorry

Carol


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi is it possible to store them under the bed etc, moving light weigt quilts onto the seats? if you get my drift.If not we have seen alsorts fastened to bike racks and ladders.
terry


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Any way you could fix a long length of plastic [sewer] pipe with a screw cap in which to carry the poles ? . . I had a 7foot length slung under the chassis of my previous van and safely carried the awning poles & windbreaker poles.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Colin,

We got over the problem by having this box manufactured unfortunately the person who made it has retired.

You can get a bike rack and box that will fit on the back door. My box has been on for over four years and it's checked on a regular basis and so far no problems have occurred.










I don't know what your payload position is but many panel van conversion have little payload to spare on the front and a box is an ideal way to get some weight at the rear. Having said that one has to be very carefull on how the bike rack is fitted and the weight restrictions on the box/rack are not exceeded.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's my 4p worth.

Get a PVC with a garage.

As you can see we get folded puppy pen, folded dog crate and folded grooming trolley above the fitted dog crate together with dog towels a washing up bowl (with Remoska inside) and the grooming bag plus a few other bits. 

However we're looking for a bike rack and Fiamma 500 box to fit on the lifthatch door and take the Khyam Motordome bag which currently fits on the floor behind the front seats.

Andy


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

hi, i untilise the space behind the drivers seat for my fishing rods,supprising what you can squeeze in, mind you ,bit of a waste of time,never caught anything yet :!: :roll:


----------



## dencol (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I especially like the idea of ‘ducking’ as I am already a past master at that, especially when I listen to the advice of the sat-nav rather than my wife’s map reading :lol: 
Have spent the day trying out different combinations and suggestions. Like the idea of the cycle rack but with just starting I am also exploring the idea of a set of bikes, I am due a visit to the local show at the Gmex in January see what they have in the way of racks. Thanks Don. Have shown your picture to a friend who reckons he could make a similar box.
Perhaps I bought the wrong type of Tardis as this one seems smaller on the inside that the outside. Still try, try, try again 

Colin


----------

